# 5000 CS TQ 1 piston to 2 piston Front Brake Question



## 16VAdirondackracer#1 (Jul 14, 2004)

Can I do it? 10/85 production date for a 86 5000 CSTQ and the single piston caliper is a pain in the but to match up with a working hanger. Grirling caliper with casting numbers match but the hangar is wrong and the new rotor doesn't fit into the loaded caliper I bought either. I have another 5000 CSTQ and it has the 2 piston caliper. Can I buy 2 piston loaded calipers and rotors and have a direct bolt on replacement?
Thanks in advance


----------

